# Adding my school email account to Mail



## JoeyBoy9911 (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm trying to add my college email account to Apple Mail. My personal Gmail account added without any problems. I just typed in my email and password and everything worked. I tried the same thing with my school email and it didn't work; it asked me for my incoming mail server and outgoing mail server. Fortunately, Thunderbird, which I was using for email, accepted both my Gmail account and my college account without problem; so, I checked my Thunderbird to see what the incoming and outgoing servers were. The incoming was: pop.fau.edu and the outgoing was mail.fau.edu. I typed these into Apple Mail and it seemed to work; I was able to receive mail. However, when I tried sending mail, it wouldn't work. So, I'm thinking my outgoing mail server is incorrect. Now, whenever I log into Mail, a pop up says "Mail can't confirm the identity of my incoming server. The certificate is invalid." Fortunately, I am still able to receive mail, but it's just annoying that pops up every time. So, can anyone help me? I can't send mail with my outgoing server and a pop up always says that my incoming server certificate is invalid (but it still seems to work).


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You need to contact the school's IT. There may be ports that you ned to tell Mail to use, or security keys to set up before it will work.


----------



## wolski888 (Sep 27, 2008)

University of Toronto gave me a sheet of all the incoming and outgoing servers, etc, so that obviously helped.
Yours should do the same.
I use Thunderbird.


----------

